# blocked nose -labour sign?!? Update This is it!



## RUBY2122

So it is 5am right now and I am wide awake, not only do Inot feel sleepy but my nose is completely blocked and my eyes running.. Have just googled and apparently this could be a sign labour is on the way! Anyone experienced/ heard of this? Have had loads of BH today and yesterday too which I have not really noticed previously so I am hopeful!


----------



## artiste

could be. I've had a stuffy nose for about 4 days. thursday night I was in to L&D with pretty strong contractions that didn't go away when I changed positon, but only progressed from 3cm to 4cm before contractions started slacking off so I got sent home. today had some more strong but less regular bh and lost plug. also having period like pains today which is something new for me. I feel like I'm going to have this baby any time now. The awakeness was there for me too when I was having the contractions and seems to come back to some extent every night after 9pm. I hope this turns into something for you. definitely keep us updated.


----------



## swood9

Stalking this! Although a stuffy nose wouldn't be new for me, it would be nice to hear it turn into something for you!


----------



## RUBY2122

Thanks! Was awake for an hour or two sitting up until nose cleared and fell asleep. Woke up with low back ache like dull period pain but that does seem to have gone off since I sat up so maybe just slept in bad position! Lol, feel very emotional this morning too... Like it has just hit me what is happening.. And soon... I am having a baby!!!


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Did it turn into anything hun? I had this yesterday morning but nothing x


----------



## RUBY2122

Hi Lisa, 

Nothing dramatic as yet, couple more BH today and I have a low dull ache in my back.. Feel like I am on the 'edge' of something ... I do hope so! Just relaxing under the duvet with my hubby and some dvds..

Any progress for you?!


----------



## RUBY2122

artiste said:


> could be. I've had a stuffy nose for about 4 days. thursday night I was in to L&D with pretty strong contractions that didn't go away when I changed positon, but only progressed from 3cm to 4cm before contractions started slacking off so I got sent home. today had some more strong but less regular bh and lost plug. also having period like pains today which is something new for me. I feel like I'm going to have this baby any time now. The awakeness was there for me too when I was having the contractions and seems to come back to some extent every night after 9pm. I hope this turns into something for you. definitely keep us updated.

Any progress?!? You sound closer than I!!


----------



## stellargaze

I've been up wide awake with a blocked nose since the first trimester. It got a bit better in the beginning of the 3rd tri but has recently come back again.

I think the blocked nose is something to do with pregnancy hormones. My doc said it's the third most common pregnancy complaint. 

Wishing you luck though!


----------



## emmaxlouise20

ive had exactly the same, i really hope not as want him to stay in there for abit longer :( x


----------



## RUBY2122

Hmmm I know it is common throughout but it was just so much worse last night... Wishful thinking I believe... Nothing much doing today TMI coming up... Bit of an uncomfortable and slightly mushy bowel movement followed by loss of a bit of mucus but hardly any BH today... Certainly no contractions...:(


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hi Ruby, had the same kind of thing today re bowel and mucus but no progress :( xx


----------



## artiste

RUBY2122 said:


> artiste said:
> 
> 
> could be. I've had a stuffy nose for about 4 days. thursday night I was in to L&D with pretty strong contractions that didn't go away when I changed positon, but only progressed from 3cm to 4cm before contractions started slacking off so I got sent home. today had some more strong but less regular bh and lost plug. also having period like pains today which is something new for me. I feel like I'm going to have this baby any time now. The awakeness was there for me too when I was having the contractions and seems to come back to some extent every night after 9pm. I hope this turns into something for you. definitely keep us updated.
> 
> Any progress?!? You sound closer than I!!Click to expand...

Other than losing large amounts of mucus, not much. I too feel like i'm on the edge of something and have been crying for no reason and being really cranky. I think it will be soon, but it's hard to tell. lots of bh. I have doctor appointment tomorrow, but I don't think they will check me until 39 weeks so I won't know if i've progressed any more.


----------



## RUBY2122

Ok!!! So it is 1.45am. I went to bed around 9pm, fell asleep pretty easily and woke about an hour ago with an intense pain in my abdomen, I immediately thought this was a contraction. I went to the bathroom as it passed and had a wee, before I started peeing I felt liquid coming put.. Not loads, just like watery discharge, it was hard to tell as I then peed. So I got back in bed and then wondered if I just imagined the whole thing! About 20 - 25 minutes later I had another contraction, it didn't last long but I had to consciously breath thru it. Again, once it passed I felt so normal and sleepy again that I wondered if I imagined it. Had another about another twenty layer and then almost fell asleep convincing myself that I am imagining all this when had another, more intense. I felt strong urge to pee again and went to bathroom, I peed loads and when I wiped the tissue was slightly tinged pink. Have been back in bed now around five mins and am once again unsure if I am imagining all this!!! Don't want to wake DH, either way he needs his sleep!! Is this IT?!?


----------



## RUBY2122

Now had two more contractions, after the first one I had a large bowel movement and lost loads of bloody mucus. This convinced me enough to wake DH... He is very calm! Lol, we packed the bags and I straightened my hair so I feel a bit more prepared! Was just think


----------



## RUBY2122

ing it had been ages since I had a contraction when I had a really long one! This time when it finished we started a stop watch.. DH now trying to get some shut eye... Oh my goodnes, I feel like I am in shock!!!


----------



## RUBY2122

Been contracting now for a while, some have been very painful! Around 20 minutes apart so still in early phase, had another lovely bowel movement and loads of bloody show, spoken to birth unit... Hubby trying to sleep... Not much else to report other than THIS IS IT!!! Whoop!


----------



## EveEnRoute

Ooh good luck Ruby! :flow:

I'm also wide awake with a blocked nose, had lots of bowel movements yesterday, so hoping things will start happening soon and I can avoid my induction on Tuesday!


----------



## swood9

Yay!! I'm having so many of those same symptoms so I'm pleased it's turned into your this is it!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## mrsrof

Hurray, the best of luck!!


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

Good luck! I think my waters broke around 1am.. no contractions yet though.. =/

I wish you the best!!


----------



## RUBY2122

ClaudiasMummy said:


> Good luck! I think my waters broke around 1am.. no contractions yet though.. =/
> 
> I wish you the best!!

Thanks, right back at you!!!X


----------



## chrislo4

So exciting! Good luck x


----------



## artiste

Oh, Yay! Hope you have a good labor. I'm going to sleep now to see if my water will break at 1am. :)


----------



## MommaCC

Good luck!!! X


----------



## whispernikki

Gl Hun hoping my blocked nose is a sign too xx


----------



## Iria

wow.. im actually shocked.. :O

I ve had huuuge amount of stuff in my nose since third tri, but lately is just disaster.. cant speak and breathe through that crap, hahhaa

as you all ladies, have been having lots of period pains which get more intense since 100-14 days.. and yesterday had sudden, quite big lower back pain and couldn't walk much.. feels literally like my pelvis is spreading up!! 

i hope its sth cause im soooo done with this pregnancy hahhaa.. i want to walk faster again, not like a turtle.. :/

hugs and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

UPDATE US..


----------



## RUBY2122

Thanks all! Ouch!!! This Hurts!! It is now 8.20am, managed to sleep a bit between contractions.. They are still wide apart between 15 - 30 mins so I guess this could go on for a long while. DH has just made me porridge and banana - energy breakfast!


----------



## loverguts

Wow! Good luck, i hope everything goes nice and smoothly :)

I've constantly got a blocked nose so i wouldn't realise even it was a symptom for me, hehe :haha:


----------



## shx

Good luck x


----------



## tryin4baby

good luck xx


----------



## geckorachel

Ooooh just saw this!!! How is it going?!?!?! SO exciting!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## RUBY2122

Grrr... this is getting loooonng! Lol, the initial shock and excitement has worn off.. been at this now for 14 hours... some contractions really strong and painful, others hardly noticeable... about every 15 - 20 mins still....


----------



## geckorachel

urghhh how annoying :( hope it kicks it up a bit soon! x


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Just seen the update!!! Congrats!! You are the 2nd lady from the symptom spotting thread to go early maybe its a lucky thread :) can't wait for more updates x


----------



## Zebe

I can only imagine it feels like its really slow going at the moment, but you are progressing! Stay positive - you'll soon have your little one! Eeee! Good luck!!


----------



## Marley12389

Hello :) 39+1 today and woke up last night with a stuffy nose! It kind of surprised me because for once my son hasn't brought a cold home from school in quite some time and its NINETY degrees here. No reason at all why my nose would be so stuffy, I haven't even seen any signs of pollen, and honestly it's so hot I don't even want to step FOOT outside for fear of melting :haha: I pray this could be a sign lol


----------



## emmaxlouise20

now im getting worried, im only 29 weeks and had this happen, late last night i had a small amount of watery fluid leak out, and had braxton hicks all day at work and dull back ache :(


----------



## RUBY2122

Well he is here!!! Arrived 6.32am 1.5.12.very happy but very tired. Birth story to follow on forum. Thanks to all the responders! x


----------



## yazzy

Big congratulations!


----------



## lovelylaura

Congratulations xx


----------



## Noelle610

Congrats!


----------



## pipkintyler

Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Meredith2010

Congrats! xx


----------



## RUBY2122

Thanks so much all. Birth story now over in that part of forum!


----------



## crazylady5

well done x


----------



## RUBY2122

Quite emotional reading back over this... wonder if any of the rest of you are expecting again yet? Can't wait to write my next This Is It!!


----------



## DebbieF

How neat for you to have this to look back on! :)


----------



## ClairAye

I thought I recognised your name! My LO was born at the end of May, we would have been in third tri together last time too :) Aw I recognise so many names on this post too :')


----------



## RUBY2122

ClairAye said:


> I thought I recognised your name! My LO was born at the end of May, we would have been in third tri together last time too :) Aw I recognise so many names on this post too :')

I thought I recognised you too! Aww... happy memories!


----------



## ClairAye

It's lovely having all of our old threads to look back on! I've looked back on mine plenty of times! :flower: I wonder if labour is soon for me then? Not blocked but I feel like I have a cold coming on, like I need to sneeze but can't, and my cheeks are hot, doubtful though :haha:


----------



## MBGibbs

Congratulations!! Well done you. 
Can't wait for photos!
<3


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Congratulations!! Well done you.
> Can't wait for photos!
> <3

Ha ha...this is from last time round!...still pregnant!


----------

